# A question for the ladies



## debodun (Dec 18, 2019)

For that unwanted facial or body hair, do you:
wet shave
use electric razor
use a depilatory lotion/cream
scissors
pluck
depends on the location, or
don't even worry about it?


----------



## Keesha (Dec 18, 2019)

Yes I do.


----------



## chic (Dec 18, 2019)

I bleach it or wax it off with facial wax strips. If it's just a solitary hair, I pluck it out.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 18, 2019)

Underarms I wet shave.
Facial hair either pluck or use Nair
As for legs, after menopause I slowly lost hair there and don't need to wet shave any more.  Yippee!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 18, 2019)

One of the perks for me at the age of 74 is not having to deal with that problem anymore. If I happen to see a stray hair on my cheek or chin I  shave it off. Plucking would take all day just trying to get the tweezers just right

Once I asked the hubby to pluck it out. He obviously didn't know what the term plucking meant and once he got hold of the hair he pulled it out ever so slowly. 
He missed his calling. He could make anyone spill the beans in a matter of minutes.


----------



## AprilSun (Dec 19, 2019)

I use an Emjoi EpiSlim which is an electric device that plucks on my face. As for my legs, menopause took care of that. There isn't enough there to worry about.


----------



## Ronni (Dec 19, 2019)

Depends.

I wet shaved everywhere for years, but until menopause I had no facial hair to worry about.  Now I have a faint mustache and so I wax my upper lip every few weeks...well actually my daughter does it for me.  Far easier and quicker for her than for me to do it myself.  And while she's doing that she also plucks my eyebrows for me.  They need very little, they're naturally shaped well, but the stragglers drive me crazy. 

I have a personal shaver that either Ron or I use on my private areas.  So much easier than wet shaving which I did for a long time.  

More recently while visiting my family in California, I discovered the Braul Epilator.  The teen grands use it instead of shaving and the technology has improved so very much since the last time I used an epilator 30 years ago, and I was very impressed and bought one for myself when I got home.  I use it for my legs and underarms.  

I have one....ONE!!!!!....chin hair which appears randomly.  I swear I'll check my chin in the mirror every day and there's nothing.  Then from one day to the next suddenly there's a quarter inch long gray hair poking out!  Like OVERNIGHT!!!


----------



## Catlady (Dec 19, 2019)

AprilSun said:


> I use an Emjoi EpiSlim which is an electric device that plucks on my face. *As for my legs, menopause took care of that.* There isn't enough there to worry about.


Isn't it funny how the hairiness moves from the legs to the face after menopause?


----------



## Keesha (Dec 19, 2019)

Catlady said:


> Isn't it funny how the hairiness moves from the legs to the face after menopause?


Funny!  Maybe funny to ‘you.’
Me? Not so much.


----------



## toffee (Dec 19, 2019)

ime called mrs tweezers --- always out lol ..pluck the brows - lose hairs on face -
shave with lady shavers for legs arms ...


----------



## debodun (Dec 19, 2019)

I used an electric razor for axial hair once - never again! I used to wet shave legs, but now use electric razor there. Pluck facial hair.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 19, 2019)

I've heard it's an old wives tale, but I've always believed that shaving makes the new hair come out thicker.  My proof is that men with dark hair who have grown mustaches and beards previously have a much darker  five-o-clock shadow after having shaved.  Is it better to shave or pluck or use depilatories?


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 19, 2019)

debodun said:


> For that unwanted facial or body hair, do you:
> wet shave
> use electric razor
> use a depilatory lotion/cream
> ...


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 19, 2019)

Catlady said:


> I've heard it's an old wives tale, but I've always believed that shaving makes the new hair come out thicker.  My proof is that men with dark hair who have grown mustaches and beards previously have a much darker  five-o-clock shadow after having shaved.  Is it better to shave or pluck or use depilatories?
> 
> View attachment 85232




 Who is this chap? Not bad looking imo

I am very fair and my body hairs are virtually invisible


----------



## debodun (Dec 19, 2019)

Catlady mentioned that she has little leg hair. Lucky her! If I let mine go more than 3 weeks, it woud be the envy of Bigfoot.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 19, 2019)

debodun said:


> Catlady mentioned that she has little leg hair. Lucky her! If I let mine go more than 3 weeks, it woud be the envy of Bigfoot.


Well, I'm Italian and I had thick dark hair on my legs when young.  I was pleasantly surprised after menopause that my leg hair was getting lighter and less of it, and now I no longer shave the legs but have to watch the chin whiskers.  I actually prefer it this way.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 19, 2019)

CrackerJack said:


> *Who is this chap? *Not bad looking imo
> I am very fair and my body hairs are virtually invisible



No idea.  I went to google ''men with five-o-clock shadow'' and he was there, no name with the pic.  This below is one of the guys that came up.  Ridiculous looking, eh?


----------



## debodun (Dec 19, 2019)

His beard looks like the hair in my wastebasket after I cut my hair.


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 19, 2019)

Catlady said:


> No idea.  I went to google ''men with five-o-clock shadow'' and he was there, no name with the pic.  This below is one of the guys that came up.  Ridiculous looking, eh?


Erm..yes. Its unattractive and doesnt look real, imo.


----------



## AprilSun (Dec 19, 2019)

Catlady said:


> Isn't it funny how the hairiness moves from the legs to the face after menopause?



That's exactly what I thought and it sounds like that's what happened.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 19, 2019)

CrackerJack said:


> Erm..yes. Its unattractive and doesnt look real, imo.





Catlady said:


> No idea.  I went to google ''men with five-o-clock shadow'' and he was there, no name with the pic.  This below is one of the guys that came up.  Ridiculous looking, eh?


Kind of like an upside down Chia Pet


----------



## StarSong (Jan 1, 2020)

Since menopause my legs only need to be shaved a few times a year.  I either wet shave or use an electric razor.  Wet shave armpits.  So far no facial hair (knock on wood).  



CrackerJack said:


> Who is this chap? Not bad looking imo



That's the very dreamy actor, Jon Hamm. He burst onto the scene as the lead actor in "Mad Men" and has since been in several movies.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 1, 2020)

Strangely, I'm more aware of facial hair now than I was when I was younger. I check every day and pluck any rogue hairs and use a little epilator when necessary. Legs are still a problem and get shaved every other day.


----------



## Loreen (Jan 1, 2020)

For my underarms, legs, and private area I use an electric razor. A for the few stubborn hairs that pop up on my chin or upper lip I pluck with tweezers.


----------



## Judycat (Jan 1, 2020)

Don't bother, five o'clock shadow or hobo face seems to be popular now.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 1, 2020)

I use a razor for those mustache and chin hairs.  Sometimes I can pluck a long hair out if I can see it well.  I shave whats left of the hair on my legs.  But I don't shave my leg hair in the winter--who's going to see it anyhow...


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 24, 2020)

Mine is a 3 tiered approach. I fluff-n-pluck and if necessary I break out the Nair for facial hair and whatever I miss gets hit with a wet razor.


----------



## Gaer (Feb 24, 2020)

Scandinavian!  I know it's impolite to brag but I'm mostly  Norse.  I've never had unwanted hair.  Oh!  You hate me now, huh!


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 24, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Scandinavian!  I know it's impolite to brag but I'm mostly  Norse.  I've never had unwanted hair.  Oh!  You hate me now, huh!


No, I don't hate you but I do envy never having unwanted hair!


----------



## Catlady (Feb 24, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Scandinavian!  I know it's impolite to brag but I'm mostly  Norse.  I've never had unwanted hair.  Oh!  You hate me now, huh!


I gave you an angry  only because they don't have an icon for "I envy you!". Now my legs are hairless after menopause, but when young my legs here HIRSUTE! Being dark haired and Italian didn't help.


----------



## Lc jones (Feb 25, 2020)

I use the blue Gillette disposable razors. They work great.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 28, 2020)

I've never been hairy. My leg hair grows here and there, and I've never had hairy pits for some reason. No arm hair either. I shave my legs about once a month.


----------

